# Wireless HDMI



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If I'm understanding your situation correctly, the unit you linked to will not give you what you want. It has 4 transmitters and one receiver, which means it's for allowing one TV to receive signals from 4 sources and switch between them. What you want is something that will take the output from one laptop and display it on 4 screens, right?

Maybe this will help:

4 Easy Steps to Stream To Multiple TVs Using a Single Source

Maybe this will work better for you:

How To Simultaneously Cast To Multiple TVs Using Chromecast


----------



## SouthernYankee (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, see? This is why I asked.  Now that you pointed that out I certainly see that is not the solution I am looking for.

I read the linked article and the way I understand ChromeCast is that it needs a WiFi network connection on the same network that is casting the content (my laptop), which may not be available. Also it seems that only one Chromecast device can be selected at a time to receive (no multiple receiver support). And finally, my software is custom written by me for macOS and a chromecast SDK does not exist for the macOS platform, so I would not be able to modify my software to utilize that tech.

I did a little more searching and I came across this device. I may need to call them directly because I'm thinking they use something like ChromeCast to transmit and it may need to have a WiFi network to operate.


----------



## SouthernYankee (Dec 7, 2016)

Let me clarify one more thing. I am extending my laptop screen to the HDMI out from my MacBook Air Silicon. I am not mirroring the main display. So, the EZCast Pro II dongle I linked to in my reply to @HotRodx10 does not appear to be the solution I am searching for as it only mirrors the computer's main display.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Since you're running MacOS, you might get the best info by calling Apple customer service or tech support.


----------



## SouthernYankee (Dec 7, 2016)

Possibly. I looked at some of Apple's solutions like Sidecar, Airplay, etc. The problem with that is the TV has be pretty new, which in a lot of the bars and restaurants I gig at still have TV's with 1stGen HDMI and not smart TV's... I did find a local Karaoke Association group that I asked about this issue there because it is darn near the same situation they run into also...


----------

